# HTML-JAVA



## Christof (4. Nov 2022)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe folgendes Problem.
Durch das Öffnen eines Files, sollen zwei Websiten geöffnet werden.
Unterstehend ist ein Coding, indem noch ein Button geklickt werden muss.
Wie muss ich den Code ändern, damit die beiden Links direkt geöffnet werden. Ohne das noch ein Button erscheint.


<!DOCTYPE html>
<html>
<body>

<button onclick="myFunction()">Open Windows</button>

<script>
function myFunction() {/_w w  w . ja va 2  s.  c o m_/
  window.open("http://srvqms01/viflow/");
  window.open("file:///G:/Allgemein/QMS/__Handbuch/QM-Dokumente.htm");
}
</script>

</body>
</html>


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

Gruss


----------



## Robert Zenz (4. Nov 2022)

Das klingt jetzt vielleicht anmaszend oder hochnaesig, aber wenn man programmiert (oder irgendetwas tut), sollte man zumindest den Namen der Sprache richtig nennen koennen in der man programmiert. Ein kurzer Blick auf die deutsche Wikipedia Seite zu JavaScript haette da vollkommen gereicht:



> Der heutige Name der ursprünglich LiveScript genannten Sprache entstand 1996 aus einer Kooperation von Netscape mit Sun Microsystems. Deren Java-Applets, erstellt mit der gleichfalls 1995 veröffentlichten Programmiersprache Java, wurden mithilfe von LiveScript in den Netscape Navigator integriert. Um die Popularität von Java zu nutzen, wurde LiveScript in JavaScript umbenannt, obwohl die beiden Sprachen voneinander unabhängig entwickelt wurden und völlig unterschiedliche Grundkonzepte aufweisen.



Um deine Frage zu beantorten, `window.open` oeffnet im aktuellen Fenster, es sei denn man gibt ein anderes Ziel an. Das, und ich bin mir fast sicher dass man lokale Dateien _nicht_ per JavaScript oeffnen kann.


----------



## KonradN (4. Nov 2022)

Erst einmal paar Hinweise:
1. Java ist nicht JavaScript - das ist eine JavaScript Frage.
2. Code bitte immer in Code Tags posten (Knopf </> links oberhalb des Eingabebereiches)

Wenn der Code funktioniert, wenn man den Knopf drückt, dann sollte er auch funktionieren, wenn es direkt in der Seite aufgerufen wird. Also einfach ein Script-Block wie:

```
<script>
window.open("http://srvqms01/viflow/");
window.open("file:///G:/Allgemein/QMS/__Handbuch/QM-Dokumente.htm");
</script>
```

Aber ich bezweifle auch etwas, dass dies so funktioniert ohne dass Sicherheitsmechanismen ausgelöst werden. Bei mir werden die PopUps direkt geblockt (was ja auch Sinn macht).


----------

